# reliable consignment dealers on west coast of FL



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There is a place on Sr 80 Palm Beach Blvd in Ft Myers that does boat consingment I'm not sure of the name of them though sorry. You could possibly find it online.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

That is probably San Carlos Marine. Fort Myers Marine is a stand up operation in Fort Myers. I sold my last boat with Boaters Landing but it was a KW. Great guys there.

Ingman Marine is all over the place and they list a lot of boats. I don't know them though.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cam said:


> That is probably San Carlos Marine. Fort Myers Marine is a stand up operation in Fort Myers. I sold my last boat with Boaters Landing but it was a KW. Great guys there.
> 
> Ingman Marine is all over the place and they list a lot of boats. I don't know them though.


Not San Carlos marina this is east of 75 towards Riverdale High School.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Kerry Bartlett at Beachside Marine in Pt. Canaveral is in the business for 30 plus years. He's a good man to have in your corner and offers all the services and financing. Shoot me a PM for my personal experiences with his operation.


----------

